# Talk about An Ego



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I divorced my husband 2 years ago this month and haven't spoken to him very much during that time. Anyway, I had a boyfriend for a while (after the divorce) but broke up with him a couple of months ago for several issues that we just couldn't get past. 

This weekend I was told by one of my ExH's relatives that something came up about me and she mentioned to my ExH that I had broken up with my boyfriend. 

My ExH's response was (and she said I quote) "I think she broke up with him because she wants me to come home." OMG, really? 

I told her that if it came up again she could feel free to tell him that (1) He was the furthest thing from my mind when I broke up with my boyfriend; and (2) he doesn't and never will be able to call this home again. 

Geeze, this man has some ego trip going on!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

A legend in his own mind.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Baseballmom6 said:


> My ExH's response was (and she said I quote) "I think she broke up with him because she wants me to come home." OMG, really?


haha. I love it when they think the world just stopped when they were out of the picture.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Baseballmom6 said:


> My ExH's response was (and she said I quote) "I think she broke up with him because she wants me to come home." OMG, really?


Categorized under .... not your concern, doesn't matter, isn't a problem, and why would care. Maybe you don't care and if so then just pretend you didn't hear it. She was stirring the pot to mention it in the first place.


----------



## dajam (Jul 14, 2014)

Just a few choice words

Forget about it.... Not worth your investment.


----------

